# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Προβλήματα υγείας κατά συρροή σε cockatiels.

## lilith

καλημέρα!
έχω ενα θεμα με τα κοκατίλ μου
απο το καλοκαιρι έχω αντιμετωπισει 3 φορες μια ασθένεια κ δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι...
τα συμπτωματα είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια υπνηλια φουσκωμα φτερων αδυνατισμα  ανορεξια αδυνατισμα σε σημείο να φαίνεται η καρίνα  ξυσιμο μύτη πόδια   πολύ συχνά
εμφανίζουν κ διάρροια 
δεν ξέρω τι είναι
το ένα κοκατίλ μου το έχει εμφανίσει 3 φορές από το καλοκαίρι με  θεραπεία το έχω καταπολεμίσει κ το επόμενο μήνα παλι από την αρχή
για να μην τα πολυλογώ δε ξέρω τι έιναι τροφή τους δίνω κ χύμα κ συσκευασμένη
μήπως τελικά φταίει η τροφή?
το ένα ειδικά που εμφάνισε 3 φορές την "ασθένεια" το έχω πάει σε 3  πτηνίατρους αλλά ο ένας δεν μπορεσε να μου πει από τι πάσχει (γιατι τότε  ήταν σε φάση καλυτερευσης με θεραπεία που του έκανα μόνη μου)  ο αλλος  δεν μου εξήγησε από τι είναι αυτό απλά είπε το προφανές "διάρροια " κ  του έδωσε αγωγή ο τρίτος θεώρησε ότι έχει αναπνευστικό κ του έκανε 2  ενέσεις 
μου ΄δινουν την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα γιατι οτι θεραπεία κάνουν  ειναι για 1 μερα σχεδόν που ξυπνανε κ μετα ξαναπεφτουν σε λήθαργο...τι  μπορεί να είναι
τώρα ξαναρρώστησαν αλλά με πολύ υπομονή κ προσοχή νομίζω καταφεραμε να το ξεπεράσουν με αντιβιοση για διάρροια
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο περιστατικό κ να μου πει τι μπορεί να είναι κ τι φάρμακα έχει δώσει?
ελπιζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα πολύ!!

----------


## mariakappa

σου εκαναν ποτε εξεταση στον προλοβο? απο τις περιγραφες μου μοιαζουν με μυκητες αλλα απο την αλλα εσυ λες οτι τα θεραπευσες με αντιβιωση.μπορεις επισης να μου γραψεις αναλυτικα τι εχεις δωσει?
νομιζω οτι εφοσον μπορεις πρεπει να τα δει εμπειρος γιατρος για εξεταση.θα σου πω αργοτερα γι'αυτο.

----------


## jk21

μυκητες μαλλον εχουν και χειροτερευουν οταν λογω χαμηλου ανοσοποιητικου δημιουργουνται δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις 

τωρα σε τι φαση ειναι; επιδεινωσης; αν ναι πριν ποσες μερες χειροτερεψανε; συμπτωματα; βαλε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## Ρία

βγάλε φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές σε λευκό χαρτί κ φωτογραφία την κοιλίτσα για να δούμε αν φαίνεται η καρίνα. κ μην το αργείς πολύ. όσο πιο σύντομα βρούμε τι έχει τόσο πιο εύκολη κ γρήγορη θα είναι η θεραπεία!  :winky:

----------


## lilith

την ασθενεια την εχουν ηδη 8-9 μερες που τους κανω κ τη θεραπεια και  2-3 μερες πριν που καθονταν με λιγο κακοκεφα κ ανορεχτα
η καρινα ειναι πολυ εντονη
σε πτηνιατρο πια εχω χασει την εμπιστοσυνη μου γιατι τα πηγα ηδη 3 φορες κ μαλιστα θεωρουνται πολυ καλοι από οσα εχω διαβασει εδω αλλα....δεν μου ειπε κανεις τι εχουν εκτος απο το προφανες...διαρροια....αλλα οχι απο το προερχεται κ τι να αλλαξω το μονο που μου εδωσε ο ενας ειναι αντιβιοση κ μαλιστα σε λιγη δοση κ το πουλι χειροτερευε αν δεν την αυξανα μονη μου θα το εχανα..
αυτη τη φορα τους εδωσα μονη μου αντιβιωση κρεμα  κ νισταμισιν καθε μερα πρωι βραδυ
  και κανα 2 φορες ολο αυτον τον καιρο πολυβιταμινες και ασπιρινη μαζι με τα αλλα
 τις βιταμινες θα τις ξεκινησω τωρα να τις δινω μαζι με νισταμισιν καμια εβδομαδα αφου εκοψα την αντιβιοση που τους εδινα περιπου 8 μερες... ειναι σε καλυτερευση τωρα γιατι τωρα πλησιαζουν κ μονα τους τα σπορια λιγακι κ οι κουτσουλιες εχουν πια αποκτησει σχημα ενω πριν ηταν ασχηματιστες κ διαρροια
μυκητες απο τι προκαλουνται αν ειναι αυτο?κ τι συμπτωματα εχουν?εχουν κ διαρροια? τα κλουβια τα καθαριζω πολυ συχνα δεν ερχονται σε επαφη με περιστερια απο τι αρρωσταινουν?αυτο ξαναεμφανιζεται? κολλαει το ενα απο το αλλο?φταιει η τροφη?
μηπως ειναι ακαρεα τραχειας?
γιατι συνεχεια ξυνουν τη μυτη τους κ καθαριζουν τα ποδια τους με το ραμφος?

----------


## lilith

σκεφτομαι από σημερα που κοβω την αντιβιωση κ θα τους δινω κρεμα νισταμισιν κ πολυβιταμινες πρωι βραδυ 
να τους δωσω κ που κ που λιγο κεφιρ ή ξυνογαλο ποιο ειναι πιο καλό? αν ναι πόσο να δίνω πόσο συχνα?κ ποτε να το δινω?μαζι με την κρεμα ή αλλη στιγμη?

----------


## jk21

ποια αντιβιωση εδινες ; ποια η δοσολογια; 

νυσταμισιν ποσες μερες εχει ηδη παρει; στο νερο ή στο στομα αδιαλυτο; μυκητες σε παπαγαλους που καποια στιγμη εχουν ταιστει στο χερι ειναι συχνη περιπτωση .ψαξε για sour crop και θα καταλαβεις 

μην πανικοβαλεσαι και δινεις μαζεμενα φαρμακα ... καππιες φορες χρειαζονται αλλα καλα ειναι να μην  τα μπερδευουμε 

και τα δυο ειναι οκ αλλα το κεφιρ ακομα καλυτερο γιατι εχει ποικιλια καλων βακτηριων .στην κρεμα του ειναι μια χαρα 

περιμενουμε κουτσουλιες  και αν εχεις φωτο και απο παλιοτερες

----------


## lilith

αστρικυκλινη της μπογκενα δινω γυρω στο 1 μλ σκόνη αλλα οχι σε 50 μλ νερο που λεει αλλα σε λιγη κρέμα 6μλ κ ειδα βελτίωση ενώ ο πτηνίατρος μου είπε 1 μλ σε 50 μλ νερό αλλά δεν το επινε όλο το νερό κ το πουλί χειροτέρευε
 το ένα από αυτά είναι εξημερωμένο κ ταίστηκε στο χέρι δεν το έκανα εγώ τα άλλα δεν είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι έιναι ημιάγρια ή άγρια
νισταμισίν τους δίνω περίπου 3-4 μέρες αδιαλυτο το έδινα μια φορά το έδωσα στην κρέμα μέσα
δυστυχώς φωτο από κουτσουλιές παλιές δεν έχω 
η  χύμα τροφή ευθύνεται για μύκητες?

----------


## lilith

ποσες μερες να τους δινω κεφιρ κ τι να τους δινω συμπληρωματικο για ενισχυση ανοσοποιητικου κ δυναμωτικο ?εκτος από τα σπορια που τρωνε?ισως για να παρουν κ βαρος πιο γρηγορα?

----------


## mariakappa

σε παρακαλω στειλε μου με πμ σε ποιους γιατρους πηγες?

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΛΙΘ απο τα 50 ml φαρμακου θα επινε για να παρει σωστα τη δοση τα 15 σχεδον .αν δεν το καταλαβες εδωσες κατι παραπανω απο την 3πλασια δοση .... η αληθεια ειναι οτι σου δωσε ενα φαρμακο με δραστικη ουσια την χλωροτετρακυκλινη ..... για γαστρεντερικο .... απαραδεκτο να δινεται τετρακυκλινη παλιας κοπης σαν φαρμακο πρωτης εκλογης σε διαρροια αν δεν γινει αντιβιογραμμα που να την δειχνει δραστικη .εκτος αν θεωρουσε οτι η διαρροια ειναι απο ορνιθωση αλλα και παλι το αστρικικλιν δεν φτανει και δεν ξερω αν φτανει και το ιδιο σκευασμα ακριβως σε πιο πυκνη συσταση που βγαζει η ιδια εταιρια (.... να χουμε να αγοραζουμε για το ραφι ... ) το sivotine 

βασικα μικροβια του γαστρεντερικου δεν χτυπα τοσο καλα (πολυ παλια ισως ) λογω δημιουργιας ανθεκτικων στελεχων απο την καταχρηση δεκαετιων ,αλλα την καλη χλωριδα και την πανιδα του εντερου ,αν το κοπανησουμε σε πολλαπλή δοση ... την αλλαζει τα φωτα και οι μυκητες κανουν μετα παρτυ ! 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος πια οτι δεν ειναι μικροβιο γιατι με λαθος αντιβιωση ισως μειωνες τη δραση του προσωρινα και αυτο μετα ξαναζωντανευε ...

ειμαι ομως σιγουρος οτι οι μυκητες θα εχουν παρει και αυτοι την ανιουσα ...

νυσταμισιν δινουμε σε καθαρο λαιμο ,αδιαλυτο γιατι δρα σε επαφη με τις επιφανειες του γαστρεντερικης οδου απο το στομα μεχρι την αμαρα .το δινεις με εντελως λαθος τροπο ... σε τι δοσολογια; 

θα δωσεις νυσταμισιν στο στομα αδιαλυτο 0.3 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα και θα φτιαχνεις κρεμα με κεφιρ .αντικατεστησε το μισο νερο με κεφιρ αλλα εχει σημασια να μην βαλεις νερο πανω απο 40 βαθμους πανω στο κεφιρ .ετοιμασε με το μισο νερο την κρεμα ( να πεσει η συνολικη θερμοκρασια στους 39 ) και μετα βαλε κεφιρ λιγο λιγο .αν ειναι μεγαλα δεν πειραζει να ειναι και καπως κατω απο 36 βαθμους .αν ειναι μικρα τα πουλια το λιγοτερο 37 η τελικη θερμοκρασια 

για αντιβιωση θα δουμε πως θα πανε λιγες μερες και βλεπουμε 

ΒΑΛΕ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΛΙΕΣ

----------


## lilith

ωχ παλι σε ασχετο πτηνιατρο δηλ έπεσα....αυτός μου ειχε πει αυτη τη δοσολογια εγώ καλα κατάλαβα αλλά του εξηγησα οτι κανενα ζωο δεν πινει 50 μλ κ αυτος μετά μου ειπε να του δινω 1μλ 4-5 φορες τη μερα...δηλ ετσι που το ειπε παει 5 μλ αλλα παλι πρεπει να ειναι λιγο το φαρμακο αναγκαστικα αυξησα τη δοση γιατι ετσι οπως τα λεγε δεν εβλεπα σωτηρια
δεν μου ειπε απο τι προερχεται απλα διεγνωσε διαρροια κ τα υπολοιπα τιλια που αρρωστησαν τωρα εχουν τα ιδια συμπτωματα
τους δινω 0.25 μλ με 0.3 μλ νισταμισιν πρωι βραδυ 
κρεμα τους βαζω 
ενταξει θα βαλω κεφιρ μεστην κρεμα συνηθως το εδινα μετα την κρεμα γυρω στα 0.2 μλ
τα πουλια ειναι ενηλικα 2 χρ κ 5 χρ
κουτσουλιες θα βαλω το πρωι για να εχω κ περισσοτερα δειγματα γιατι αλλαξα τα χαρτια κ δεν εχει μεγαλο δεγμα
το πρωι ηταν καλες σχηματισμενες τωρα ειναι καπως σκορπιες παλι
το ενα ειναι σχετικα ανορεχτο παλι...
λοιπον για να συνοψισω....νισταμισιν κ κρεμα με κεφιρ (τωρα το απογ τους εδωσα ξυνογαλα αυτο βρηκα στο σουπερμαρκετ)
βιταμινες να δινω?μελι?αντιβιωση την εκοψα χθες..κάτι άλλο το ενα δεινει βελτιωση το αλλο μετρια κατασταση..κοιμαται αρκετα

----------


## lilith

πόσο περιπου κρεμα να τους δινω?να τη δινω πρωι βραδυ?

----------


## jk21

ΛΙΛΙΘ μαλλον δεν με καταλαβες  ... εγω ειπα οτι εσυ εκανες το λαθος  και ειχες δωσει πολυ πιο πυκνη δοση .τη δοση του γιατρου στο νερο την παιρνω σαν δεδομενη .βεβαια τωρα μου λες οτι σου ειπε εκεινος να δωσεις συνολικα 5 ml σε μια μερα ... αδιαλυτο φαρμακο; μηπως απο το διαλυμα; εχει διαφορα ! οπως και να εχει καλως ή κακως χορηγηθηκε .αλλα ποτε ; ειχες πει οτι ειχες δωσει στο παρελθον αλλα τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι εδινες και προσφατα και σταματησες μαλλον τωρα .ποσες μερες εδινες; 

το νυσταμισιν εχει σημασια να δοθει στο στομα αδιαλυτο .δεν μου ειπες ποσες μερες ο εδινες στην κρεμα . επισης το κεφιρ αν σε βολευει και το δινει εκτος κρεμας ακομα καλυτερα .αν δεν δινεις παντως αντιβιωση ,ασε για καποιες μερες μονο το αντιμυκητισιακο φαρμακο να δρασει μονο του ( νυσταμισιν ) και θα δουμε για το κεφιρ αργοτερα 

βιταμινες αστες προς το παρον 

μελι αν ειναι μυκητες μπορει να μην ξαναδωσεις ποτε .φυσικα ουτε τωρα 

αντιβιωση πες μου ποτε εδινες ακριβως και ποσες μερες

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα!κατάλαβα τι μου είπε ο γιατρος απλα με τη δοσολογια που ειπε δεν εγινε τιποτα με το πουλι κ χειροτερευε γιαυτο του αυξησα τη δοση κ ειδα βελτιωση, διαλυμενη ηταν η αντιβιωση αλλα σε μιροτερη ποσοτητα νερου η ιδια σκονη αυξησατην πυκνοτητα τους διαλυματος δηλ κ πηρε πιο πολύ αντιβιωση τώρα αν έκανα καλά ή ασχημα δε ξέρω μόνο ότι είδα βελτίωση για κάνα μήνα αλλά πάλι τώρα εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα
τώρα τους έχω δώσει 8 μέρες αντιβίωση τη σταμάτησα προχθές,
 σήμερα το πρωι ήπιαν κρέμα όχι πολυ πηχτή μέτρια με ξυνόγαλο κ νερό μέσα γύρω στα 3 μλ το καθένα 
την σταμάτησα από προχθες την αντιβιωση χθες κ σημερα δηλ τους δινω κρέμα με νισταμισιν πρωτα αδιάλυτο νισταμισιν κ μετα τα ταιζω κρέμα
τώρα βεβαια αν πρεπει να μένει πανω στην τραχεία το φάρμακο κ να μην τα ταίζω καθόλου πως θα γίνει αυτό νηστικα πρωι πρωι να πάιρνουν μόνο φάρμακο? δε θα τους χαλάσει το στομάχι? το νισταμισίν το έδωσα 1 φορά με κρέμα ανακατεμένο μόνο όλες τις άλλες φορές το δίνω αδιάλυτο απλά το δίνω αμέσως πριν ή μετά το τάισμα με κρέμα και  ξεκίνησα να το δίνω την παρασκευή
επίσης τις κουτσουλιες τις πρωινές δεν μπορώ να τις στείλω δεν επικοινωνεί το bluetooth με τον ηυ θα δοκιμασω από το σπιτι με καλώδιο
ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

η αντιβιωση 8 μερες υπεραρκει . για το αν ειχε δραση ή οχι σε γαστρεντερικο δεν εκπλησσομαι  ,ειτε γιατι δεν ξερουμε αν ηταν μικροβιο ειτε χλωροτετρακυκλινη και μαλιστα σκευασμα εταιριας με μικρη πυκνοτητα ουσιας (αστρικικλιν ) σε σχεση με ιδιο μεγαλυτερης πυκνοτητας που εχει (αν δεν βγαλει και τριτο ακομα πιο πυκνης .... σιβοτιν ...) δεν ειναι απαραιτοτο να εχει και την πιο αποτελεσματικη δραση (αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι θα αυξανουμε τις δοσεις καθε αλλου σοβαρου φαρμακου ) 

δεν πειραζει κανενα στομαχι το νυσταμισιν .εχει δραση οταν ερχεται σε επαφη αυτουσιο με τις καθαρες απο τροφη εσωτερικες επιφανειες (για να ακουμπα χωρις εμποδια στους μυκητες ) για αυτο θα του το δινεις πριν φαει και θα το ταιζεις τουλαχιστον ενα μισαωρο μετα .σαφης εντολη που δεν την εχω βγαλει απο το μυαλο μου ,για αυτο επιμενω .ειναι οδηγια πτηνιατρου .τοσο η δοσολογια ,οσο και ο τροπος χρησης για περιπτωσεις οπου σαφως υπαρχει ενδειξη μυκητιασης και οχι προληπτικα

----------


## lilith

ok ευχαριστω θα ανεβάσω το απογ φωτο απο κουτσουλιές το κακό ειναι ότι φευγω για δουλειά πολυ πρωι κ αναγκαζομαστε να τα ταίζουμε 630 το πρωί οποτε δεν υπάρχει το περιθώριο της αναμονης για να φάνε μετά το φαγητό είναι κ ημιάγρια πουλιά κ ενήλικα κ δύσκολα τα καταφέρνει στο ταισμα ένα άτομο χωρίς βοήθεια οπότε πρέπει να ταιστούν το πρωί που είμαι κ εγώ εκει
θα το προσπαθήσω για το πρωί,  τη βραδινή δόση θα τη δίνω χώρια με διαφορά ώρας κρέμας με νισταμισίν

----------


## jk21

τοτε το πρωι θα δινεις τη δοση και με ελαχιστη διαφορα χρονου μερικων λεπτων εστω ,θα επακολουθει η κρεμα .αν θελεις να εχεις αποτελεσματα ....

----------


## lilith

Νομίζω πάνε καλύτερα...κατέβηκαν πιο πολυ ώρα στην ταιστρα κ τρώνε,  το φαι της σύριγγας δεν το πολυφάγαν κ είναι κ πιο επιθετικά που σημαίνει ότι άρχισαν να το παίρνουν πάνω τους. 

*Α πουλί κουτσουλιές φωτο 263-265 πρωινες.*









*Β πουλί κουτσουλιές φωτο χθες βράδυ φωτο 261*






*Σημερα πρωί φωτο 262, 266, 267, 268, 269*













*Απογευματινές πριν λίγο φωτο 270, 271*

----------


## jk21

ο φωτισμος ειναι λιγο περιεργος .. θα δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## lilith

δεν έχω καλό φωτισμό ότι βγάζει η φωτογραφική του κινητού το φλας...κ βγήκαν κ 2 κουνημένες...δεν είναι κ καλές σαν κουτσουλιές αλλά θα ξανανεβάσω αύριο ή μεθάυριο αλλάζω χαρτί πρωί και απόγευμα για να δω κ τις πρωινές κ τις απογ χωριστά καλό βράδυ

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα!επανήλθα για να σας γράψω νεότερα από τα τίλια μου...είναι πολύ καλύτερα πια.. τρώνε πια μόνα τους οι κουτσουλιές τους πιστέυω ότι ειναι καλές θα ανεβάσω κ φωτο τις επομενες μέρες να δείτε...ελπίζω βέβαια να μην μου ξανακυλήσουν !τους βάζω πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό για να δυναμώσουν..τι άλλο μπορώ να τους δώσω ώστε να ανακάμψουν γρηγορότερα?από τροφή τους δίνω τροφή για μπάτζι για την ώρα μια της φρισκις που έχει ψευδάργυρο κ σπιρουλίνα κ της vegele lage παλι για μπάτζι με φρουτα όστρακα κ σπορους vam έχω άλλη μια της vegele lage για κοκατίλ αλλά την έβγαλα γιατί εκτός απο την εχινάτσεα έχει κ σάκχαρα κ επειδή ισως είχαν μύκητες τα πουλιά φοβήθηκα να την βάλω είπα να την βάλω αργότερα...
κλείνοντας θέλω να *υπερευχαριστήσω!*!*τον jκ21* *Δημήτρη* για τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια που μου πρόσφερε!!!*σ ευχαριστώ πολυ Δημήτρη!*!!

----------


## jk21

περιμενω φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες για να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι ολα ειναι οκ 
απο κει και περα δες αν γραφει ποσο % ειναι τα σακχαρα .γραψε μου το σκευασμα να το δω και γω στην ιστοσελιδα της εταιριας .αν ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα ,θα δουμε

σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια !

----------


## lilith

τα τιλάκια μου νομίζω ότι πια έχουν ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα.. :Party0011: κ έχω ηρεμήσει κ γω κάπως βεβαια ακόμα είναι υπό παρακολούθηση αλλα τελικά νομίζω έχουμε στρώσει κάπως...δεν τους δίνω πια κανένα φάρμακο μόνο βιταμίνες και όχι κάθε μέρα κ  4 είδη τροφών ανακατεμένα...bogena premium gia cockatiel, friskies με σπιρουλινα για μπατζι versele lage premium για μπατζι και σπορους υγείας
επίσης το πρόβλημα που φάνηκε να έχει με το δαχτυλάκι του δεν έδειξε να προχωράει στο πόδι κ φαίνεται τώρα να έχει αποκολληθεί από το δάχτυλο ένα μεγάλο μέρος κ να είναι σαν φολίδα κεράτινη

ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για τη βοήθεια τους κ ένα μεγάλο πάλι ευχαριστώ  στον Δημήτρη για την συμπαράσταση κ τις συμβουλές!!τον ζάλισα τον  άνθρωπο!! ::

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστη εξελιξη ! βαλε κουτσουλιες να δουμε οτι ολα ειναι οκ και για να μεταφερουμε το πριν και το μετα ,με φωτο εδω 
*Συζήτηση - απορίες πάνω στην συμπτωματολογία των ασθενειών των πτηνών*

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα!επανήλθα χωρίς φωτό αλλά θα τις βάλω σύντομα από κουτσουλιές...
έχω 3 απορίες...
1. τα κοκατίλ (που εμφάνισαν κ τα προβλήματα αρρωστιας...)πολύ καιρό τώρα ξύνουν πάρα πολύ συχνά τη μύτη τους κ τσιμπάνε τα πόδια τους...τους εβαλα για ακάρεα κ για ποδάγρα αλλά συνεχίζουν πάλι να ξύνονται...τι φταίει??να είναι σύμπτωμα από την αρρώστια που είχαν κ απλά δεν έχω γιατρευτεί ακομα?
2. τα ίδια κοκατίλ αν κ πάνε συχνά στην ταίστρα τους όλη μέρα δεν έχουν παχύνει ...ακόμα αδύνατα τα βλέπω..τι να τους χορηγίσω επιπλέον να πάρουν πιο γρήγορα λίγο βάρος αλλά να είναι κ θρεπτικό?
3. το καρβουνάκι που γράφετε συχνά αν το δώσω προληπτικά πειράζει?κ που μπορώ να το βρω?γιατί το πετσοπ αθηνάς δεν έχει...
ευχαριστώ... :winky:

----------


## jk21

βγαλε φωτο ποδια και ραμφος .αν ειχαν ξανα αυξηση σε μυκητες θα περιμενα πιθανη φαγουρα σε αλλα σημεια  ...

το οτι δεν παχαινουν ομως με ανησυχει 

τα εχεις ακουσει να βγαζουν ποτε ποτε κραυγες χωρις λογο ;

----------


## Ρία

Όταν λες αδύνατα τι εννοείς? Μηπωσ μπορείς να τα ζυγίσεισ? Γιατί εχω κ εγώ ένα φαινομενικά αδύνατο κοκατίλ αλλά είναι το σκαρί του έτσι γιατί  τον ζύγισα και είναι 90 γραμμάρια

----------


## lilith

οχι ρια μου δεν τα ζυγισα δεν έχω ζυγαρια κ ειναι αδυνατα και το φτερωμα τους οχι πολυ καλο οπως πριν ...σε σχέση με πριν έχουν αδυνατίσει κ φαινεται στον ογκο που τα πιάνω..ναι μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο για τα γραμμάρια και να είναι ικανοποιητικά γιατί ένα αλλο τιλάκι που έχω ενω αδυνάτισε κ θορυβήθηκα κ το πηγα σε γιατρό( για ασθένεια που είχε) το ζύγισε κ το βρήκε σε ικανοποιητικά γραμμάρια
πάντως ακόμα γενικά τρώνε κ μου δίνει λίγου κουράγιο αυτό ότι τουλαχ μετά την ασθένεια έχουν όρεξη...οπότε ισως αργότερα φανουν κ τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## jk21

Πηρα το mail με τις φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες  .τα υγρα τριγυρω δεν μου αρεσουν .η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων πως ειναι ; το φτερωμα τους; θελω φωτο ,το ποδι και το ραμφος .δεν μου εστειλες και ειναι σημαντικο

----------


## lilith

καλησπέρα..
δυστυχώς τα ζώακια ξανακύλησαν...από προχθες τρώνε ελάχιστα πάλι κάθε μέρα τρώνε κ λιγότερο...κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πάλι...προφανώς η αστρικυκλίνη που τους ειχα δώσει έναν μήνα πριν που έκανα τη θεραπεία δεν έκανε δουλειά κ τα ζώα ξανακύλησαν..κ είχαν αρχίσεινα τρώνε αλλά δεν είδα σημαντική αύξηση βάρους κ επίσης δεν "μιλούσαν" όπως παλιά που ήταν καλά αλλά είπα με τον καιρό θα δυναμώσουν αφου τρώνε...
τι να κάνω???? είμαι να σκάσω!!!

----------


## jk21

> Πηρα το mail με τις φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες  .τα υγρα τριγυρω δεν μου αρεσουν .η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων πως ειναι ; το φτερωμα τους; θελω φωτο ,το ποδι και το ραμφος .δεν μου εστειλες και ειναι σημαντικο



ειχα ζητησει καποια πραγματα .δεν βρηκα νεο mail .υποψιαζομαι προχωρημενη μυκητιαση .επειδη αυριο μαλλον θα φυγω εκτος δικτυου για λιγες μερες ,αν θες παρε πληροφοριες απο τον ανδρεα που ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα  
*Η Λαζαρίτσα και η μάχη της να ζήσει*για φαρμακο και δοσολογια .αν δεν βρεις ευκολα τον ανδρεα και ειναι η mariakappa  on line ισως μπορεσει να επικοινωνησει μαζι του και να σου πει .η δοση θα βγει αντιστοιχα με το βαρος των δικων σου πουλιων ,αν και νομιζω ειναι ιδια

----------


## kaveiros

Lilith η δικιά μου ξανακύλησε επίσης, όχι τόσο χάλια όσο πρώτα, ξεκίνησα και πάλι την αγωγή και ήδη απο το μεσημέρι σήμερα φαίνεται καλύτερα. Έχω καταλάβει πλέον ότι δε θα γλυτώσουμε εύκολα απ τους μύκητες αλλά το φάρμακο κάνει δουλειά. Για το ίδιο φάρμακο μου έβγαλε δοσολογία για lovebird ενός γνωστού μου ο Jk21 , για χρήση μέσα στο νερό και όχι στο στόμα, πρέπει να σου πω οτι ναι μεν εχει διαφορά το lovebird αλλά όχι τόσο γρήγορη όσο στην δικιά μου που ήταν και ετοιμοθάνατη και είχε μηκυτες για πάνω απο ένα χρόνο. Στη δικιά μου το χορηγώ απευθείας στο στόμα και η διαφορά είναι άμεση (εντός 24ωρου). Επίσης μηκυτες εμφανισε ενα κοκατιλ σε πετ σοπ γνωστου μου και τον έστειλα πηρε το φάρμακο, το ξεκινησε κι αυτος μεσα στο νερο, στις 6 μέρες θεραπείας υπάρχει ήδη μια βελτίωση. Αυτό που βλέπω όμως είναι ότι η χορήγηση στο στόμα έχει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Τις δοσολογιες για χορηγηση στο στομα τις εχει και η Μαρια, αν αποφασισεις να δωσεις την θεραπεια στειλε μας μηνυμα, εγω θα μπω και αυριο Χριστουγεννα. Μην αφηνεις να περνανε οι μερες ετσι γιατι μπορει να τα χασεις γρήγορα τα κοκατιλάκια. Επισης μη δινεις πολυβιταμινες γιατι περιέχουν σακχαρα και τρέφουν τους μηκυτες. Εκτός από το φάρμακο για τους μηκυτες θα σου προτεινα ακομα να παρεις κρεμα για νεοσσους και προβιοτικα και να χορηγεις στο στομα για καποιες μερες για να καρδαμωσουν τα κοκατιλακια. Με αυτούς τους τρόπους και με την καθοδηγηση της Μαριας η Λαζαριτσα μου ακομα ζει και ειναι καλυτερα και πιστευω οτι θα τους νικησουμε τους μηκυτες. Μπορει να σου ακουγονται ολα δυσκολα αλλα θα πρεπει να τα βοηθησεις, εφοσον υπαρχει το φαρμακο ειναι κριμα να τα χασεις απο κατι που θεραπευεται. Γνώμη μου ειναι για περισσοτερες συμβουλες να μιλησεις με τη Μαρία, μπορώ να στα πω κι εγω αλλα η Μαρία έχει τον τρόπο της να σου τα λεει ολα ψυχραιμα και να εχεις μια σειρα στο τι πρεπει να κανεις :Happy:  Οτι χρειαστεις στη διαθεση σου.

----------


## lilith

τους πηρα ενα φαρμακο για κοκκιδια της μπογκενα ...μου ειπε στο πετσοπ οτι ισως κανει αυτη η αντιβιοση...τους εδωσα απο χθες 1 δοση το πρωι και μια το βραδυ κ εβαλα κ λιγη ασπιρινη μεσα στη βραδινη δοση κ  τους το εδωσα μεσα σε κρεμα νεοσσων
αργα το βραδυ κατεβηκαν να φανε λιγακι κ τσιμπησαν κ σπορακι τσαμπι κεχρι
ειναι 3 μερες που αρχισαν να ψιλοπεφτουν κ να μην τρωνε πολυ κ να κοιμουνται
ποιο φαρμακο να παρω?
τι φαρμακο να τους δωσω?
μολις εμφανιζεται αυτη η ασθενεια κ η ανορεξια τους χτυπανε αρκετες φορες τις μυτες τους στις ταιστρες ή στις πατηθρες και τσιμπανε τα ποδια τους συχνα
εχω νισταμισιν...κανει τιποτα?να τους δωσω απο αυτο τωρα επειδη ειναι κ χριστουγεννα κ θα ειναι ολα κλειστα?
επισης η κρεμα νεοσων δεν περιεχει σακχαρα??
το ψωμι κανει να φανε?
σημερα αντι για κρεμα νεοσσων τους εδωσα αυγο...
επειδη δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτο μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει μειλ να του στειλω φωτο απο κουτσουλιές?
ευχαριστώ
χρόνια πολλά
χαίρομαι που το τιλάκι σου τα κατλαφερε!!!!είναι τελειο δωρο αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilith

τωρα καθονται ανορεχτα κοιμουνται αρκετα συχνά κ δεν τρωνε ελαχιστα εως καθολου....
τα κοκκιδια τι συμπτωματα εχουν?

----------


## kaveiros

Σου στελνω πμ

----------


## mariakappa

τις δοσεις τις πηρες απο τον ανδρεα που ειναι πιο εμπειρος στην χορηγηση.συμφωνω και εγω μαζι του να το δωσεις κατευθυειαν στο στομα γιατι ετσι ξερεις οτι πηραν κανονικα την δοση.εκτος απο το φαρμακο θα χρειαστει να τα ταισεις και εσυ μεχρι να επανελθουν και να φανε μονα τους.η κρεμα για νεοσσους ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.δεν ξερω ποσο θα την δεκτουν.εαν φανε τουλαχιστον 5μλ τοτε τα ταιζεις 3 φορες την  ημερα.εαν φανε λιγοτερο τοτε μαλλον ανα 3 ωρες θα πρεπει να τα ξαναταιζεις.ξερω οτι ολο αυτο ακουγεται κουραστικο αλλα δεν θα κρατησει πολυ.πιστευω ενα διημερο.εαν ειναι μυκητες και το φαρμακο το δωσεις στο στομα σε 2 μερες θα εχεις βελτιωση.επισης σημαντικο ειναι να εχεις κεχρι στο κλουβι που ολα τα κοκατιλ τρελαινονται για να τα προκαλεις συνεχως να φανε.εαν εχεις βαλε και μπολικη βρωμη σε ενα μπολακι. και τελος μπορεις μια φορα την ημερα να ετοιμαζεις ενα μειγμα με Becozyme (συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β, ανθρωπινες βιταμινες που παιρνεις απο το φαρμακειο), ασβεστιο και D3.αυτη ειναι η βαση του μειγματος, επιπλεον μπορεις να βαλεις σπιρουλινα, αγκαθι μαριας, αλοη και εκινακεα.
καλο θα ηταν να τα βαλεις κατω απο λαμπα ειδικη για ζωα για ζεστη ή τουλαχιστον κοντα σε εστια θερμανσης.η ζεστη τα αναζωογονει.
πεσμου σε παρακαλω πως ειναι η κουτσουλια τους.και οταν αρχισεις την θεραπεια να μας ενημερωνεις για τυχον εξελιξεις.ειτε βελτιωση ειτε χειροτερευση.
θελει πολυ υπομονη.το ξερω.αλλα να εισαι αισιοδοξη.

----------


## jk21

τα πουλακια ειχαν μυκητες ,οπως ειχε δειξει η παλαιοτερη βελτιωση τους ,εστω προσωρινη με nystamysyn .ομως ειναι ισχυροι και επανηλθαν και χρειαζεται η αγωγη που σου στειλε απο οτι καταλαβα ο ανδρεας και πρεπει να την χορηγησεις στο στομα .το φαρμακο δεν διαλυεται σωστα σε ποτιστρα και δεν πινουν και τα πουλια οταν ειναι αρρωστα οσο πρεπει .κατ αναγκην λογω απειριας χορηγησης στο στομα  ,δοθηκε καπου η δοσολογια σε νερο  ....

αν εχουν και κοκκιδια (δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω ) ψαξε να βρεις τις αιτιες δημιουργιας και αναπτυξης (στρες ,επαφη με αγριοπουλα ισως πριν ερθουν σε σενα ή σιτιση με σκευη ή τροφες που τρωγανε αγριοπουλα , συνθηκες υγιεινης κλπ . ο πετσοπας σκεφτηκε κοκκιδια .... γιατι κρινει εκ των ιδιων τα αλλοτρια  ..)

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα! Καλή χρονιά παίδες..
ελπίζω να περάσατε καλάτις γιορτές κ να ξεκουραστήκατε...εγώ από δευτέρα ξεκινάω δουλειά πάλι..καλόμαθα τόσες μερες που καθόμουν...:Ρ
λοιπόν τα τιλάκια μου η αγωγή με την κάψουλα που μου πρότεινε ο ανδρέας τη fungustatin τελείωσε προχθές..
τους την έδωσα τελικά μια δόση καθεμέρα τα καθένα δεν μπορεσα να χωρίσω τη μια δοση σε 2 να τη δινω 2 φορες τη μερα κ τους έδινα κ κρεμα μετά νεοσσων
τη δοση την εδινα απογευμα κ την κρεμα μετά το φαρμακο
λοιπον μετα απο κανα 2-3 ωρες μετα τη δοση κατεβαιναν κ μονα τους για φαι κ αν αναβα κ τα φωτα κ πιο αργα μεσα στη νυχτα παλι κατεβαιναν για φαγητο
όλες τις μέρες (10) της αγωγής το πρωι καθονται ανορεχτα κ δεν αγγιζαν φαγητο μεχι που το απογευμα τους εδινα το φαρμακο
χθες ηταν η πρώτη μερα χωρίς φάρμακο κοιμοντουσαν σχεδον όλη μερα κ αργα το βραδυ κατεβηκαν 2 φορες για φαγητό
ειπαν κ 2 τσιου αργα το βραδυ αλλα μονο αυτό
σημερα πάλι καθονται ανορεχτα βεβαια εχει κ συννεφια εξω σημερα κ όλα τα πουλάκια που εχω καθονται λιγο ανορεχτα
διαρροια δεν έχουν πια

σημερα θα περιμενω παλι να φανε μονα τους όλη τη μέρα κ θα δω αναλογα αν είναι να τους δωσω κρεμα...

την κρεμα παντως γενικά την έτρωγαν αν κ είναι αγριαπουλάκια κ με δυσκόλευαν αλλά τη δέχονταν σχετικά καλά

αλλά θεαματική βελτίωση και ζωηράδα τρελή δεν βλέπω μετά τη θεραπεία...
τι άλλο να κάνω...?
πάντως αυτό το φάρμακο φαίνεται ότι κάτι τους έκανε αφου τρώγαν κ μόνα τους.. 
μήπως ήθελαν παραπάνω δόση όμως? :Confused0013: 
ευχαριστώ... :Jumping0011:

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν η ουσία έδρασε όπως πρέπει εφόσον την έδωσες σε μια δόση, λογικά και πάλι θα πρέπει να έχει δράσει, εφόσον κόπηκε η διάρροια κάτι έγινε...Έχω να παρατηρήσω όμως το εξής...Στις παρενέργειες της φλουκοναζόλης είναι αναγούλες και ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι. Την ανορεξία που περιγράφεις την παρουσίασε και η δικιά μου η Λαζαρίτσα. Και τα δικά σου όπως και η δικια μου, ειναι καταπονημενα, υποφέρουν καιρό απο μυκητες...Σε άλλη περίπτωση (το έγραψα και σε άλλο ποστ) πάλι με μυκητες, εδωσα το φάρμακο μέσα σε ένα 24ωρο απ τη στιγμη που εκδηλωθηκαν οι μυκητες και το πουλί σε 2 μέρες εγινε αγνώριστο, δεν είχε ουτε ανορεξία ούτε τίποτα αλλο. Απο δω και πέρα νομίζω θα τους βοηθούσε να χορηγήσεις προβιοτικό και εννοείται ΚΑΝΕΝΑ αλλο φαρμακο απο πετ σοπ. Αν το προβλημα ειναι πλεον ο ερεθισμος στο στομαχι και δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο τοτε σταδιακα και με προβιοτικο θα βελτιωθουν. Αν υπαρχουν ομως λοιμωξεις απο τους μυκητες σε αλλα οργανα...εκει λογικα θα χρειαστει αντιβιωση...Το ενδεχομενο να τα δει πλεον εξειδικευμενος γιατρος , εμπειρος στα πτηνα το σκεφτεσαι? Υπάρχουν 2-3 καλοί, με π.μ μπορούν να σου προτεινουν εφοσον εισαι Αθήνα.

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνω με τον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ .βαλε μας να δουμε κουτσουλιες επισης

----------


## lilith

να αρχίσω να τους δίνω κεφίρ?μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως ανεβαίνουν οι φωτο γιατι δεν μπορώ...

----------


## jk21

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*να τους δωσεις

----------


## lilith

καλησπέρα!
χθες πήγα τους αρρώστους στο γιατρό σε αυτόν που μου είπε η maria kappa κ την ευχαριστώ πολυ!
δεν ξέρω βεβαια αλλα σε πρωτη εντύπωση μου φάνηκε καλυτερος απο τους αλλους που πηγα..τους πηρε δειγμα από πρόλοβο κ αναμονη των αποτελεσματων απο βδομαδα να δουμε απο τι πασχουν..
βέβαια με ρωτησε για τη θεραπεία κ από τα φάρμακα που εδωσα υπέθεσε ότι έχουν μύκητες...αλλά θα δείξει
εγω συνεχιζω να τα υποστηρίζω με ταισμα λίγο κ τσιμπολογάνε λίγα σπόρια κ λίγο κεχρι κ απο μόνα τους...
είχα απελπιστεί κυριολεκτικά από γιατρούς !!ελπίζω αυτός να είναι καλύτερος..
θα σας ενημερώσω...
ευχαριστώ
θα στείλω κ φωτο με τις κουτσουλιές εχω βγάλει αρκετες αυτες τις μερες

----------


## Ρία

ωραία! άντε να τελειώσεις με αυτή την ιστορία!

----------


## lilith

ναι μακάρι να τελειώσει ευχαριστά!! να ξεκουραστούν κ αυτά τα καημένα από τις θεραπειες κ να γίνουν καλά :Jumping0011:

----------


## mariakappa

τωρα με τις εξετασεις θα δεις τι ακριβως εχουν και το αντιβιογραμμα θα σε καθοδηγησει.περαστικα.που θα ειναι :winky:

----------


## jk21

> α..τους πηρε δειγμα από πρόλοβο κ αναμονη των αποτελεσματων απο βδομαδα να δουμε απο τι πασχουν..



...εξετασεις ! το σημαντικοτερο ! 

Τους πηρε και για καλλιεργεια κουτσουλια; το λεω γιατι μπορει με την χορηγηση του φαρμακου που ειχες δωσει ,στον προλοβο να εχει εξαληφθει το προβλημα και να μην δωσει αποτελεσμα  ..

----------


## lilith

οχι δεν τους πηρε τιποτα αλλο...μονο με swab απο τον προλοβο τους πηρε δειγμα...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Περαστικά και να γίνουν εντελώς καλά τα πουλάκια εύχομαι κι εγώ.

----------


## jk21

θυμαμαι οτι ειχες και περιεργες κουτσουλιες κατα καιρους .ισως το προβλημα (ακομα και μυκητες που μαλλον σκεφτεται ) να μην υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη στον προλοβο ,αλλα πιο χαμηλα στο γαστρεντερικο και εκει να μην δειξει κατι .βεβαια αν υπαρχουν  μυκητες πιο χαμηλα ,συνηθως υπαρχουν και εκει .ομως για μικροβιο ή καποιο πρωτοζωο του εντερου;  ...

----------


## mariakappa

δημητρη επειδη εχω κανει επανηλλημενα εξετασεις και σε προλοβο και σε κουτσουλιες θα σου πω οτι παντα ολα τα αποτελεσματα απο τις κουτσουλιες εβγαιναν καθαρα.τσαμπα λεφτα εδινα καθε φορα.

----------


## jk21

εισαι τυχερη ,γιατι δεν θα ηταν προχωρημενοι ... ειχες παραλληλα και ξεκαθαρα γαστρεντερικα προβληματα; 

η ανιχνευση μικροβιων στο γαστρεντερικο ειναι ευκολη .μυκητων και ειδικα megabacteria πιο δυσκολη πραγματι .

ομως μη υπαρξη προβληματος στον προλοβο ,δεν εξασφαλιζει οτι δεν υπαρχει και χαμηλοτερα και αυτο ειναι το κακο ...

----------


## mariakappa

αλλες φορες ειχα διαρροια και αλλες οχι.

----------


## lilith

θα σας πω τι θα μου πει...καλή μέρα να έχετε!!!

----------


## lilith

καλημέρα!!
πήγαμε χθες στο γιατρό και αν κ δεν βγήκαν όλα τα αποτελέσματα τα μικρά μου έχουν τελικά σταφυλοκκοκο το ένα και e.coli το άλλο...
τώρα να δούμε κ τα υπόλοιπα αποτελέσματα μηπως πάρουν κάποιο πρόσθετο φάρμακο
μου έδωσε αντιβιωση και θα δούμε αν θα την βγάλουν καθαρή...

----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο που ειχε σταφυλοκοκκο ειναι λογικο να βρεθουν λογω εξασθενημενου ανοσοποιητικου αυξημενος πληθυσμος στον προλοβο ,αφου ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι φυσιολογικη του πανιδα σε μικρο αριθμο (εξαρταται βεβαια και το στελεχος )

το e coli ομως δεν ειναι και πρεπει να βρεις τις αιτιες .Μολυσμενο απο κουτσουλιες νερο ,μολυσμενη τροφη ή και καταποση κουτσουλιας

----------


## mariakappa

τουλαχιστον τωρα ξερεις τι πολεμας.γιατι λες εαν θα την βγαλουν καθαρη?

----------


## lilith

το νερό το αλλαζω καθημερινα κ τα χαρτια τους επισης...
δεν ξερω από τι...
εκτος αν ηταν χαλασμενη καποια τροφη..
ο γιατρος ειπε να παρουν την αντιβιωση κ να δουμε...δεν ηξερε να μου πει αν θα πανε καλα ή οχι
θελω να ελπιζω οτι θα το ξεπερασουν!

----------


## lilith

σας ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά πάντως!!!
θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## jk21

Ποια αντιβιωση εδωσε;  να ελεγχεις αν τρωει καποιο τις κουτσουλιες του

----------


## lilith

baytril 0.5 εδωσε
δεν νομιζω οτι καποιο τρωει κουτσουλιες γιατι δεν κατεβαινουν στο πατωμα γενικα
αλλωστε κ να την τρωει λεμε τωρα εγω πως να το σταματησω?εκτος αν σταματησω να στρωνω χαρτι κ βαλω υποστρωμμα με χαλικακια

----------


## lilith

τελικώς καμία βελτίωση..μάλλον ή δεν ξέρει...ή δεν γίνονται καλά ..αλλά αν ήξερε κάτι θα έκανε να γίνουν καλα...??δε ξέρω
πάντως βελτίωση δεν είδα ούτε με αυτο το φάρμακο συνεχίζουν να είναι αδύνατα...
την αντιβίωση την έκοψα κ συνεχίζω να τα ταίζω εγω..έχω απελπιστεί πια..

----------


## jk21

πως ειναι το πουλι; πως ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του; παροδικη βελτιωση ειχε;  ειχατε συζητησει για πιθανοτητα να εχει μυκητες; το ειχε κοιταξει στο στομα εστω;

----------


## lilith

Δημητρη σου στελνω πμ γιατι δεν θέλω να τα γραψω εδω..

----------


## lilith

γεια σας
είπα να σας γράψω τα νέα απο τα άρρωστα κοκατιλάκια μου...που ταλαιπωρούνται σχεδόν απο τον οκτώβρη..τελικά τα ζωάκια επανεκαμψαν!
το ένα που ήταν λιγότερο άρρωστο επανέκαμψε περίπου τον γενάρη 
το άλλο μετά απο αρκετούς κύκλους αντιβώσεων αλοιφών στα πόδια και παύσεις πολύ φροντίδα τάισμα στο στόμα είναι πολύ καλά!άρχισε να βγάζει φτεράκια τραγουδάει εδώκαι μια εβδομάδα όπως παλιά και τρώει κανονικά εδώ και μήνες
κουσούρι του έχει μείνει έχει χάσει 2 δάχτυλα εντελώς κ το ένα το ποδι δεν το πατάει πολυ σαν αν είναι παράλυτο 
τουλάχιστον ζει πήρε βάρος οποτε συνεχίζουμε

----------


## jk21

Με ποιες αγωγες (απο ποιες και μετα ) ειδες την αισθητη βελτιωση;

----------


## lilith

του έδωσα συνεχως baytril 0,5 και στις πληγες στα ποδια determine gel αυτη εκλεισε τις πληγες αν κ εχασε 2 δαχτυλα αλλα δεν μολύνθηκαν του πηρα και βιταμίνη amina strath και λασπη που την ετρωγε πολυ μετα κλασικη συνηθισμενη τροφη συσκευασμένη κ οταν δεν ετρωγε ταισμα στο χερι με κρεμα.
του εδινα σε κυκλους την αντιβοση σταματημα μετα βιταμίνη και οταν τον ξαναβλεπα πεσμενο παλι αντιβιωση και παλι βιταμινη 
οι αλλες θεραπειες για μυκητες και ενα χαπι ανθρωπινο για μυκητες κ μια ανθρωπινη κρεμα για τα ποδια δεν εκαναν δουλεια
αυτη η κατασταση ηταν απο τον οκτωβρη με το να χανει βαρος κ να μην ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## lilith

ηταν μακροχρόνια η αλλαγή δεν ηταν αισθητο πολύ απο την αρχή αλλα σιγα σιγα ξυοναγε δεν κοιμοταν τοσο κ αρχιζε να τρωει μονος του που κ που ξαναπεφτε παλι μετα ξαναξυπναγε κτλ

----------


## lilith

ευχαριστωπολυ ολους για τη συμπαρασταση κ τις συμβουλες!!οταν βελτιωθει κ το πτερωμα του αρκετα θα τον βγαλω φωτο να το δειτε!!

----------


## jk21

ισως καποιο πολυ ανθεκτικο βακτηριο .ελπιζω η επαναληψεις baytril που εχεις κανει να μην δημιουργησουν προβλημα με μυκητες μεσοπροθεσμα 

δινει ποτε ποτε πολυβιταμινη

----------


## lilith

ναι δίνω ακομα πολυβιταμίνη αραιά και που πχ 1 φορα τη βδομάδα περίπου

----------


## lilith

τελικά μετά από τόσο καιρό που έχω ανοίξει το θέμα της αρρωστιας των κοκατίλ μου
θέλω να σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία τους...αφου ταλαιπωρήθηκαν πολύ 
ειδικά το αρσενικό έχασε πούπουλα ηταν σε χαλια κατάσταση έχασε και 2 δάχτυλα και δεν μπορούσε να πατήσει καθόλου ειδικά το ένα του πόδι
τώρα είναι πολύ καλά στην υγεία τους εδώ και καιρό το αρσενικό έβγαλε πάλι πούπουλα, πάχυνε, πατάει τα πόδια του κανονικά πια τραγουδάει πετάει ψηλά και είναι ένα υγιέστατο πουλάκι όπως ήταν πριν! αυτό ηταν ανέλπιστο γιατι οι 2 γιατροι τα είχαν ξεγραμμένα και κράτησε πολύ καιρό η αρρώστια τους 
με πολύ προσπάθεια δικιά μας συνεχές τάισμα πηγαίνοντας κυριολεκτικά στα τυφλά για το αποτέλεσμα δίνοντας πολλά φάρμακα τελικά όλα καλά!
ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά για τις συμβουλές τους κ την συμπαράστασή τους!

----------


## xrisam

Χαιρομαι πολύ για τα πουλάκια σου :Party0024: , ανεβασέ καμια φωτογραφία να τα καμαρώσουμε τώρα που είναι καλά.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μεγάλη και για πολύ καιρό η ταλαιπωρία... Και η δική τους, αλλά και η δική σου. Μπράβο που τα καταφέρατε!
Ναι, βάλε μας και καμιά foto να τα δούμε τα πουλάκια, τώρα που είναι και καλά!

Και ποτέ πια να μην ξαναρωστήσουν!!

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε μπραβο αυτο δειχνει την τρομερη αγαπη που τους εχετε αλλα και το πιο στενο δεσιμο σας απο εδω και στο εξης.

----------


## serafeim

Ενα χαμογελο διαπερασε τα χειλη μου καθως το διαβαζα!!!
Πολυ χαιρομαι!!! Μπραβο!!  :Happy:

----------


## pasxalis

Πολύ χαίρομαι που είναι καλά.επειδή  είχα και εγώ μια παρόμοια ιστορία θα σου έλεγα να μάθεις αν κάνει να 
κανείς μια θεραπεία για συκώτι και νεφρα θα βοηθούσε μετά από αυτα τα φάρμακα. αν το κανείς ήδη καλός αν όχι
κανε μια ερώτηση τον δημήτρη θα σου πει και αξίζει.

----------


## lilith

ευχαριστώ παιδιά πολύ  :Happy:  είναι πολύ καλά και ο αρσενικός τραγουδάει συχνά άσε που έχουν τρελαθεί στο σεξ..πολύ καιρό τώρα  :Happy:  παιδιά δεν κάνουν αλλά οκ  :Happy:  να μην τα ματιάσω  :Happy:

----------

